# Vodafone Hijacts Airtel



## ravi_9793 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Vodafone Hijacts Airtel, India’s Number One telecom Player and Vodafone’s competitor*

Vodafone has bought airtel.com to prepare fight against Airtel.Vodafone, one of the largest telecom companies in the world, have hijacked the brandname of it largest competitor in India, AIRTEL, by having registered the domain name airtel.com and redirecting it vodafone’s website. Type airtel.com in your browser and it will redirect you to vodafone.es.  

Airtel is the number one player in the growing mobile telephony services in growing India. With an user base of almost 50 Million , Airtel is ranked number 10  in the world based on subscriber base.

Source:
*www.bachelorcooking.net/2007/10/10...-one-telecom-player-and-vodafones-competitor/


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2007)

airtel.com has been with vodafone looooooooooooooooooooooooooong ago over 3 yrs


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 11, 2007)

wow that heats up the competition.lets see what Airtel come back with.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 11, 2007)

It is true. I also typed airtel.com in firefox and it was redirected to vodafone site!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 11, 2007)

Lol the site is Spanish.imav is right.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2007)

The correct airtel address is airtel.in , me too users airtel.com to check out the 8 MBps thing


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 11, 2007)

Before Hutch went on Sale, Vodafone had a small stake in Bharti 

Seriously, the current website redirecting to Vodafone site is hilarious!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 11, 2007)

[xubz] said:
			
		

> Before Hutch went on Sale, Vodafone had a small stake in Bharti
> 
> Seriously, the current website redirecting to Vodafone site is hilarious!


the airtel site is airtel.*in* not airtel.*com*


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 11, 2007)

^^ Rightly said. Airtel.com has been redirecting to the vodafone website for several years now. It's not something new. It's because Vodafone has a stake in airtel.


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 11, 2007)

You are completely mistaken.There was another Airtel(not sure of the country)which provided broadband services.And its website was www.airtel.com
and recently Vodafone purchased that Airtel and hence it is directing to vodafone site.


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2007)

^^ it cant be 'recently' airtel.com has been redirecting to vodafone for a long long time over 4 years


----------



## azzu (Oct 11, 2007)

imav's right


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Oct 11, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> airtel.com has been with vodafone looooooooooooooooooooooooooong ago over 3 yrs


 
yes ur correct


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 11, 2007)

there was a Airtel in Spain too which Vodaphone acquired and therefore it redirects to vodaphone spain. So it was Airtel that has hijacked the airtel brand.

*money.cnn.com/2000/06/12/europe/airtel/


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lolz .....


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^^^^That is what i said.That Airtel was launched before Bharti Airtel.


----------



## PraKs (Oct 12, 2007)

Total wrong News..

Dont fool Digit users sir..

airtel.com is not registered to Airtel India.. 

It belongs to A company in Esaponia where it deals with Vodaphone. there is not so called hacking or take over done 

Airtel India has official site as airtel.in

Please dont mis lead users.


----------



## VexByte (Oct 12, 2007)

*Cheap Tactics from the part of Vodafone !*


----------



## anispace (Oct 12, 2007)

^^
arre didnt u read the above posts.

this is the update from the site where this crap news was put up..
Update: 



> Looks like Vodafone bought a company in Spain called Airtel, and airtel.com belonged to that AIRTEL. The case of the iphone
> 
> My Bad… But I was quite surprised when I typed airtel and did a control + Enter as I always do, and like many internet users do. They just type the url without the .com or .net (TLD) and press ctrl + enter … Wouldn’t I have been surprised. I thought it was a prank, perhaps…
> 
> As commented by VK below, Airtel could be the one hijacking the brand name. But now that airtel is already big, they should negotiate to buy back the domain from vodafone spain.




theres even an Airtel seycheles >>airtel.sc
and Airtel montana>> www.airtelmontana.com


----------



## mayanks_098 (Oct 12, 2007)

domain airtel.com was created on 15-12-1998
here is the whois   *www.whois.net/whois_new.cgi?d=airtel.com&tld=com


----------



## digi23 (Oct 13, 2007)

the real address of airtel is
www.airtel.in


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 13, 2007)

its really funny ...


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 14, 2007)

theres nothing wrong in this. This is just PLAIN STUPIDITY on the part of the original blog post.

Vodafone in spain is 'Airtel Movil' thats why they are redirecting airtel.com to vodafone.es their spanish website
The whois records also show the owner of the domain airtel.com as 'Vodafone Espana S.A, Spain' and is registered long long ago in 1998 

[also a point to be noted is Vodafone also had a stake of 5.6% in Airtel India till they purchased Hutch. but this point is irrelevant here]

i dont know what this post got to do with the motto of that blog 'Bachelor cooking' just plain idiotic and 'Hijacts' ???? wat a spelling

and even if someone hijacks your domain name in some other extension a company can make a case with the Domain Registry of that particular Extension through the UDNDRP (Unifom Domain Name Dispute Resolution Policy) which just involves a relatively small fee....


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 3, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> theres nothing wrong in this. *This is just PLAIN STUPIDITY on the part of the original blog post.*


Thats the reason I don't believe too much on blogs. Blogs have no editorials and just reflect the 'personal' opinion of the blogger. They may be right or hazardously wrong!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 3, 2008)

er... did you just bump that one?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 3, 2008)

yes, on purpose.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 3, 2008)

Good now where is my 3G!!!!


----------

